# Office training



## dosk3n (Jul 22, 2010)

I work in a call centre and I drive. Need I say more? Yes? Ok I will.

So in this kind of set up I drive to work and back and spend 8 hours at work mostly just sitting there taking calls so not a great work out.

Today I got a little bored at luch time so decided to go for a work. I think I will do this more often but wondered what you guys do if anything at all to stay fit while at work?

Other than parking further away to get a little extra walking in?


----------



## harold (Jul 22, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> I work in a call centre and I drive. Need I say more? Yes? Ok I will.
> 
> So in this kind of set up I drive to work and back and spend 8 hours at work mostly just sitting there taking calls so not a great work out.
> 
> ...


 
When getting up from your desk,fold your hands across your chest,feet appeoximately shoulder width apart,rise from your chair.Over the course of the day, this will give you a pretty good leg workout.
If possible,stand up,lean forward touching your desk or wall,keep your back straight, and push away and then back (modified pushups)
Seated crunches.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, I will try this. I always say its the little things that matter and this goes to proving that.

Also doesnt look to weird that people will be staring at me lol.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 22, 2010)

I know many people who walk on their lunch breaks. Getting some type of exercise at work is becoming more common, doing little things like Harold suggested. 

If you're worried about looking weird, this suggestion won't help you, but, you could replace your work chair with an exercise ball. That would help with core muscles. 

You could also do some of these. But you'll still look weird. LOL! Bottom line though, what's more important to you? Getting some exercise in, or not looking weird? And really, getting some exercise in at work is becoming very commonplace.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 22, 2010)

I try to do my workouts first thing in the morning before work.  However, I will do the occasional set of pushups, run through a form, etc.  Mind you, I have a private office so I don't looke wierd.  Sometimes, I'll bring in a change of clothes and go for a walk or a run at a nearby park with a nice trail.

Mostly, I do my workouts outside of work though.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 22, 2010)

Run to the gym (.5 miles), have a quick workout, and run back during my lunch hour. When I had a private office available, I did forms during breaks and lunch, but now we have a fishbowl building.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 22, 2010)

Get up from your desk slowly , breathing out on the way up , focus on using your quadricep muscles .

Walk very briskly over to your supervisor and ***** slap them , this will help tone those flabby arms and do wonders for your core muscles.

Then run off with a high knee action saying "HA HA YOU CAN'T CATCH ME"
This of course will enrage the supervisor and cause them to give chase , this in turn will give you a great cardio workout and also release some of that pent up workplace stress.

Naturally after this you will be unemployed , but fear not you can still workout at home .

May I suggest this workout , walk to fridge , grab a beer , walk back to couch , drink beer whilst channel surfing , eat some chips ( this is a rest period ) then repeat for several repetitions or until unconsciousness is reached.

You will probably wake up with a severe hang over , this is normal.
Just remember _No Pain No Gain._


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 22, 2010)

:lol:  Trust an Australian to come up with the worlds first 'drinking mans' workout :tup:.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 22, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> I work in a call centre and I drive. Need I say more? Yes? Ok I will.
> 
> So in this kind of set up I drive to work and back and spend 8 hours at work mostly just sitting there taking calls so not a great work out.
> 
> ...



Do kata.  Especially Sanchin.

Or...

http://www.isometric-training.com/Isometric-Training-for-Martial-Arts.html

Charles Atlas was right - dynamic tension works.  No  need for any equipment, just pit muscle against muscle.  And you can do a lot of it at your desk.

You can stretch, too.  Also good for the overall fitness level.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 22, 2010)

Yoga movements can and have been modified for people who have a limited range of motion, such as those wheelchair-bound.  I do a few poses over the course of the day to remain loose.  These poses can be relatively discrete.  Google for "wheelchair yoga" or "desk yoga" to get more information.


----------



## Flea (Jul 22, 2010)

It's also very important to exercise your eyes.  For ten minutes every hour, pull away from the monitor and focus on a point far away.

That said, I work in a call center myself.  I know this ain't gonna happen.  But try to fit in as much eye exercise and relaxation as you can.


----------



## robertlk808 (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome tips!  I work in a NOC (12 hr shifts) but fortunately I work in the evening and it relaxes the dress code, no I don't get to wear shorts at work but I sure wish I could.  Anyway...

I take a Kettlbell, Jump Rope, Sticks, Sledgehammer and sometimes more and instead of smoke breaks I take fitness breaks not to often. Ill go out to the parking lot and bust out some kind of workout for 15 minutes and then I go back in, a little sweaty but hey it gets the blood pumping and Im full of energy.

Small things add up and youll begin to notice changes, keep up the good work!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 24, 2010)

Flea said:


> It's also very important to exercise your eyes.  For ten minutes every hour, pull away from the monitor and focus on a point far away.
> 
> That said, I work in a call center myself.  I know this ain't gonna happen.  But try to fit in as much eye exercise and relaxation as you can.



Such an important point that all of us who spend our working lives gazing into monitors need to try and do something about.  I don't have the time to follow the H&S rules on this and my company sure as heck would have something to say if I did.

The inevitable "But" I am adding to this is that if you don't, you will find your eyesight deteriorating as your focal length 'locks in' to that eye-to-monitor distance.  I spend what must be almost every waking hour looking at a monitor for one reason or another and my eyes have great trouble re-focusing nowadays to something that is not 18" - 24" away.


----------



## robertlk808 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Such an important point that all of us who spend our working lives gazing into monitors need to try and do something about.  I don't have the time to follow the H&S rules on this and my company sure as heck would have something to say if I did.
> 
> The inevitable "But" I am adding to this is that if you don't, you will find your eyesight deteriorating as your focal length 'locks in' to that eye-to-monitor distance.  I spend what must be almost every waking hour looking at a monitor for one reason or another and my eyes have great trouble re-focusing nowadays to something that is not 18" - 24" away.



Wow, that is something to take into account.  Something like that has never crossed my mind.  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Flea (Jul 24, 2010)

I cultivated a close friendship with a friend who is legally blind and since then I _never_ take my vision for granted.  Interestingly enough, he has a black belt in TKD which he studiously maintains.  He's taught me a few lessons too - he can show me the finer points as long as he stands close enough.  

At least, that's what he tells me ...  :angel:


----------



## Flea (Jul 24, 2010)

As long as we're on the subject ...

We all know how important it is to keep our bodies fit by doing things  like going to the gym, jogging, and swimming. But, did you know that you  can exercise your eyes as well? Eye exercising *will* keep your eyes healthy and help minimize eyestrain.

Just make sure your cube-mate knows what you're up to, or your boss may refer you to the Employee Assistance Program.  :erg:


----------



## Flea (Jul 24, 2010)

For myself, I use my little 10-minute breaks to do sit-ups and squats.  I care not what anyone thinks.  Besides, it works _way_ better than coffee to keep my focused, and to deal with the stress of some of those calls coming in.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 25, 2010)

At Noon, there are several of us at work who get together to practice Taijiquan.  I do a different style from the others so I'm off to the side of the main group practicing my forms.  We get in about 30 to 40 minutes of practice Monday through Friday.

Fyn


----------

